# hardenedbsd ports upgrade



## Roald (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey, i can't find hardenedbsd forum, so that is why i try asking on the FreeBSD forum.
Does anyone know how to upgrade ports software on hardenedbsd?

What i did was:
# git clone --single-branch --branch master https://github.com/hardenedbsd/hardenedbsd-ports/ /usr/ports/
# git pull
The next day i again did # git pull in /usr/ports/, and the output was:
78 files changed, 278 insertions(+) 731 deletions(-)

How do i actually update to the newer ports?

I searched the www but did not found any information about that.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 10, 2019)

No clue other than I found that their ports tree is forked from the FreeBSD tree. Are the same ports tools available for HardenedBSD: portmaster, etc? If so, suggest you use the native HardendedBSD tools.


----------



## Roald (Jun 10, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> No clue other than I found that their ports tree is forked from the FreeBSD tree. Are the same ports tools available for HardenedBSD: portmaster, etc? If so, suggest you use the native HardendedBSD tools.


For me personally it's not 100% clear, but it seems that the ports collection from the hardened github, is grsec compatible?
When compiling from the /usr/ports/ it seems to ask/set hardening options. That is why it's not clear to me, if portmaster or portupgrade can be used?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm sorry, I really don't know anything about HardendedBSD - I did take a look at their wiki but unfortunately it doesn't have a lot of info. Are the portmaster or portupgrade tools available as packages?


----------



## Roald (Jun 11, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I'm sorry, I really don't know anything about HardendedBSD - I did take a look at their wiki but unfortunately it doesn't have a lot of info. Are the portmaster or portupgrade tools available as packages?


It seems that instead of portsnap fetch, the git pull command is used to fetch the latest ports.
Then i use portmaster to compile the new ports, and hardening options are included.


----------

